# Off road park to open near Harrison



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

http://www.themorningsun.com/articles/2009/05/13/news/doc4a09fef8936fc142065530.txt 

By SUSAN FIELD
Clare Managing Editor

Sitting behind the wheel of a modified Jeep on Tuesday, navigating over boulders and and other obstacles, Ron Price was like a kid in a candy store.

In Prices case, however, the kid runs the candy store.

Price, a longtime employee of Snow Snake Ski and Golf near Harrison, is about to see a dream realized with the grand opening of Rocks and Valleys Offroad Park.

Located on 200 acres at Snow Snake, the park is slated to open Saturday at 9 a.m., and Price expects the attraction to be an instant hit.

Having gotten feedback from members of off-road driving groups all over the state, including some who have test-drove the park, Price believes it will be a haven for enthusiasts.

While the park is not open to four-wheelers or motorcycles -- it is strictly for trucks and Jeeps -- it offers challenges ranging from rock crawls to off camber trails, a gravel pit scramble and hill climbs to mud.

Maneuvering over a particularly challenging rock crawl Tuesday, Price said its all in the driving.

Its all a drivers challenge more than a vehicle challenge, he said. What looks impossible isnt.

Like the ski slopes east of the park at Snow Snake, the trails are marked from easiest to most challenging, Price said.

After talking about the possibility of opening an off-road park with Snow Snake owner Dale Brockway and his son, Dennis, and putting together a small business plan, Price has been working on the trails steadily since June and still has about 60 more acres to develop.

Price thought about opening the park because Michigan is now enforcing a ban of off-road driving on state land that had existed since the mid-1970s, he said.

Private land is the perfect solution, Price said. It will take the pressure off (Michigan Department of Natural Resources) officers.

With more than 40 registered four-wheel drive clubs in Michigan, Price has been posting information on Web sites for the hundreds of members, hoping to lure them to the park.

Everything is going to extreme four-wheeling, Price said.

Having built about 90 percent of the rock crawls himself, Price knows the terrain and the more than 15 miles of trails, which are accessible to emergency vehicles should the need arise.

Even though some of the park remains undeveloped, Price said, it is nearly impossible to drive the entire park in one day.

Cost is $20 for a driver and one passenger per day at the park, Price said.

Steve


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I have heard about this, also know some of the test drivers that have been there to help make decissions on building the trails. 

From what I hear, he is working on building a place like the Badlands in Attica Indiana.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would love to have a place open to atv's here in the sw part of the state. The closest is Badlands and I've been told it is a pretty good place to ride. Will head their at least once this summer. 

I'm sure that place will be popular...and good for the area imo. Hope it is successful!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> I would love to have a place open to atv's here in the sw part of the state. The closest is Badlands and I've been told it is a pretty good place to ride. Will head their at least once this summer.
> 
> I'm sure that place will be popular...and good for the area imo. Hope it is successful!


I hope you have a Jeep or Truck. If not you won't get in.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> I hope you have a Jeep or Truck. If not you won't get in.


Hey Genius.....
Here's what I wrote...... "The closest is Badlands and I've been told it is a pretty good place to ride. Will head their at least once this summer." 

Badlands is open to ATV's fyi. Here's a link
http://www.badlandsoffroad.com/


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

hitechman said:


> http://www.themorningsun.com/articles/2009/05/13/news/doc4a09fef8936fc142065530.txt
> 
> ................*While the park is not open to four-wheelers or motorcycles -- it is strictly for trucks and Jeeps*.........


Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

hitechman said:


> Steve


No ****!  I read the article, I was reffering to Badlands and ATV's I also wished someone would build an offroad park in SW Michigan that was open to ATV's.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> No ****!  I read the article, I was reffering to Badlands and ATV's I also wished someone would build an offroad park in SW Michigan that was open to ATV's.


My goodness, we're touchy and a tad bit paranoid today. My repost of part of my original post was not aimed at you or anyone else in particular...I didn't quote anyone. I read your post also, and know exactly what you said and what you meant--you stated it very thoroughly and clearly.

I highlighted that portion of my post to make sure *everyone else* is aware that it is not an 4-wheeler or motorcycle place......that statement is tucked away in the article, and anyone just scanning it might think otherwise.

Steve


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

hitechman said:


> My goodness, we're touchy and a tad bit paranoid today. My repost of part of my original post was not aimed at you or anyone else in particular...I didn't quote anyone. I read your post also, and know exactly what you said and what you meant--you stated it very thoroughly and clearly.
> 
> I highlighted that portion of my post to make sure *everyone else* is aware that it is not an 4-wheeler or motorcycle place......that statement is tucked away in the article, and anyone just scanning it might think otherwise.
> 
> Steve



My apologies!!!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry Swamp Monster, I thought you were planning on going to this place. 

At least that is how I took your post. Again I am sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

bigcountrysg said:


> Sorry Swamp Monster, I thought you were planning on going to this place.
> 
> At least that is how I took your post. Again I am sorry for the confusion.


Not you fault....blame my writing comprehension! My apologies for being a dumb ***** and a smart *****!!


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

You could ride the mounds in Mt. Morris. Or St. Helen near West Branch. Then further north there is a ORV park called Twisted Trails in Mesick.

The dunes to me get boring. I'm not a big quad rider though. I hit all the off road places in my Jeep.


----------

